# UNCOMFIRMED - Leaked MW3 Pointstreaks & Perks



## holoflame (Aug 21, 2011)

I found this on some site which stated that is was leaked. I couldn't believe it, but it SEEMS pretty real to me.
The site stated that it came from the same source that leaked Black Ops information, which was legimate.

I quote:

Pointstreaks:

There are 3 DIFFERENT tiers of pointstreaks you are able to use.

Assault Pointstreaks 

4 Points - Care Package 
5 Points - IMS - 3 or 4 placeable landmines that cannot be stunned or flashed 
5 Points - Predator Missile 
5 Points - Sentry Gun 
6 Points - Precision Airstrike 
7 Points - Attack Helicopter 
7 Points - Little Bird Flock - Mini Helicopters which patrol the map 
9 Points - Little Bird Guard - Big Helicopter that follows you from above and protects you 
9 Points - Mortar team - Mortar team but with 5 predator missiles - all go off at the same time in different places 
10 Points - Talcon - Mini Tank Robot 
12 Points - AC130 
12 Points - Pavelow 
15 Points - Juggernaught Suit - From spec Ops ( for anyone who sais in the spec ops video he gets it at 14 kills, well thats because he has hardline on) 


Support Pointstreaks 

4 Points - UAV 
5 Points - Counter UAV 
5 Points - Ballistic Duffel - Drop Juggernaught perk for the whole team, not jugg suit 
5 Points - Airdrop Trap - Drops a hacked care package 
8 Points - Sam Turret 
10 Points - Remote UAV - Target enemies with missiles 
12 Points - Advanced UAV - Blackbird 
12 Points - Remote Turret - Sentry Gun that you can control 
12 Points - Stealth Bomber 
18 Points - EMP 
18 Points - Juggernaught Recon Armour - Care Package Drop Armour 
18 Points - Escort Airdrop - Drops 5 care packages, one will be hacked 


Specialist: 

2 Points - You get 1 extra perk 
4 Points - Get another perk 
6 Points - Get another perk 

Yes, you do get to choose the perk you get each time




Perks

Plus = With Pro added

Tier 1

Extreme Conditioning - Sprint longer distances + Climb obstacles faster
Sleight Of Hand - Reload faster + Faster weapon swapping
Scavanger - Reload ammo from bags + Spawn with more ammo
Blind Eye - Undetectable from air support + Faster launcher lock on and extra damage to air support
Recon - Explosive damage marks target on HUD + Bullet damage marks target on HUD

Tier 2

Hardline - One less kill for Killstreak + Two assists count as a kill towards next killstreak
Assassin - Immune to UAV, Motion Sensor, Thermal and Heartbeat Sensor + Immune to CUAV & EMP
Overkill - Two primary weapons + Second primary can have 2 attachments
Quckdraw - Faster aim down sights + Faster animation of using equipment and throwing grenade
Blastshield - Flack Jacket (Immune to most explosives) + Immune to stuns and flashes

Tier 3

Sitrep - Enemy equipment is visible + Enemy footsteps are more clear
Dead Silence - Your footsteps are silent + No fall damage
Stalker - Faster movement with ADS + Delay on claymores
Marksman - ID target from range + Longer hold breath on scoped weapons
Steady Aim - Increased hip fire accuracy + Faster aim down sight while sprinting



What are you thoughts on this if it is true what I posted?


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't care.

I will never play a CoD game, especially on multiplayer.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice find. It indeed sounds pretty real! 
I love CoD, and I'll play MW3 a lot when it gets cracked servers. Hopefully they don't have overpowered shit in it any more like the Chopper Gunner in MW2, because that was no fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyway:

5 Points - IMS - 3 or 4 placeable landmines that cannot be stunned or flashed 
Campers are so going to use this, hopefully you can see them clearly and shoot them down then, else this is just a Gaymore².

9 Points - Little Bird Guard - Big Helicopter that follows you from above and protects you 
Wow, boring much? So this helicopter basically shoots all the enemies you see, so you can just mindlessly run around and you'll have to just run for the whole time?

Blind Eye - Undetectable from air support + Faster launcher lock on and extra damage to air support
Pro perk makes me very, very happy


----------



## holoflame (Aug 21, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> 9 Points - Little Bird Guard - Big Helicopter that follows you from above and protects you
> Wow, boring much? So this helicopter basically shoots all the enemies you see, so you can just mindlessly run around and you'll have to just run for the whole time?



I personally think that this helicopter's priority is to attack enemy's that are in a certain range of you, not killing what you see.


----------



## Fluto (Aug 21, 2011)

haven't you seen the game-play, it makes sense for the other HUD elements ....


----------



## Satangel (Aug 21, 2011)

holoflame said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hopefully because that's kind of what makes Air Support so fun. You can just order them to attack the other side of the map and then you know they will run into building or to you, which gives you some action. 
If it just follows you and protects you you'll hardly be able to shoot anyone for the next minute. It is handy for campers though, then the helicopter would prevent enemies from entering their campsite.


----------



## kevan (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting, but I preordered BF3 instead.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 21, 2011)

this article was on n4g the otherday 

Source :
http://sfx-360.com/newsite/modern-warfare-...d-perks-leaked/

if its true ten ill definitely be going for the defensive killstreaks


----------



## Fudge (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm going UAV, Ballistic Duffel, and Attack Helicopter


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 21, 2011)

This will be my first Modern Warfare game.
I started with Black Ops.
I doubt i will be playing the campaign, as the one for MW2 was just unbearable...
I hope for many glitches in this game.
I discovered a very tiny one on Hotel where you can stand on-top of a door frame, but it's very minor.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 21, 2011)

If they could make an option to put different killstreak awards for different classes then that would be great.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 21, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> If they could make an option to put different killstreak awards for different classes then that would be great.


So so true. In my 250 hours of MW2 gameplay I must say I would really like this in MW3!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 21, 2011)

Umm...care? Just slap on the old perks and rename em and call em new. That's what they usually do.


----------



## Jockel (Aug 21, 2011)

lolcallofduty.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

Trashed post lol said:
			
		

> _*lolsnip_


What's so funny?


----------



## holoflame (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't like it? 

Don't post!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

holoflame said:
			
		

> Don't like it?
> 
> Don't post!


But then this would be a biased thread.  I just say one shouldn't flame.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> holoflame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct, but threads don't need "lolcallofduty". If it's about a game, there is no need for people to just walk in, flame people, and walk out.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 21, 2011)

You forgot the source.
Also I am just sticking to black ops I'll pirate mw3 just to see what happens in the story and maybe seee if its better then BO.


----------



## Jockel (Aug 21, 2011)

OK i could have been more descriptive with my post.
To keep it short, I find it amazing how people still care for this franchise, even though it severely lacks innovation and is just a huge cash cow for Activision.
In my opinion Call of Duty as a series reflects everything that is bad with modern gaming.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 21, 2011)

Jockel said:
			
		

> OK i could have been more descriptive with my post.
> To keep it short, I find it amazing how people still care for this franchise, even though it severely lacks innovation and is just a huge cash cow for Activision.
> In my opinion Call of Duty as a series reflects everything that is bad with modern gaming.



I agree that it lacks innovation and that it is a cash cow for Activision. It's not necessarily amazing how people still care, before Call of Duty there wasn't a lot of realistic (I'm not saying CoD is realistic.) shooters that were available at the time. You had Medal of Honor...and well that was kind of it. Then in 2003 Call of Duty came and well...the rest is kind of history. Picture it, your in the year 2000 and you're already bored with MoH. You think "Man! If only someone else would release a cool WWII shooter that is at least a tiny bit accurate!" Then BAM! 3 Years later and holy crap CoD! Was very well received and had some great gameplay. Back then it used to be about the story and the gameplay, but now it's all about the multiplayer. That's the only reason I play CoD games anymore, because my friends do and it gives us something to do when we're bored. (Although IMHO it just makes me even more bored then before). It's not the whole series, it's everything after 4. WaW was ok, MW 2 was...too similar to 4, and BO was too similar to WaW (IMO). Now MW3 is similar to both 4 and MW2. They should just take a 10...no, a 5 year break from CoD and revamp the series. Actually come up with some new ideas instead of the same recycled garbage they give us now.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 21, 2011)

UAV and Counter UAV on the same level as a Care Package, Sentry Gun, and Predator Missile?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I don't believe it. I don't see why they'd bump up those to 4 and 5 points/kills at this point. I'll wait on official confirmation because looking at it right at the start gives me doubts.

Killstreaks may be real but I'm not really in a rush to believing those numbers yet....


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 22, 2011)

Im so excited for this game,


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 22, 2011)

If its anything like Black Ops, ill be spamming the living hell out of Care Packages and Sentry Turrets.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

holoflame said:
			
		

> 5 Points - IMS - 3 or 4 placeable landmines that cannot be stunned or flashed
> 7 Points - Little Bird Flock - Mini Helicopters which patrol the map
> 10 Points - Talcon - Mini Tank Robot
> 12 Points - AC130
> 5 Points - Airdrop Trap - Drops a hacked care package


Hehe..these little toys sound fun..


----------



## terminal_illness (Aug 22, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I don't care.
> 
> I will never play a CoD game, especially on multiplayer.



its not often that the first response i want to tell stfu.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 22, 2011)

terminal_illness said:
			
		

> its not often that the first response i want to tell stfu.



Battlefield 3 ftw


----------



## CarbonX13 (Aug 22, 2011)

On the bright side, they took out Stopping Power and the Tactical Nuke. Then again, I'm not going to be buying Modern Warfare 3, Battlefield 3 gameplay clips have more than convinced me to jump ship.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2011)

terminal_illness said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you flame him for expressing his opinion? CoD games *are* terrible, especially on multiplayer. Too many little kids who think they're badass because they are good at CoD. But that's just my opinion. So please, STFU.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> terminal_illness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's simple, because it's irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhetorical question good sir, but thanks for answering anyways. 


On Topic: These are basically the same perks as MW2 aren't they? (This is a legit question, I seriously feel like I've seen every single one of these before...)


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2011)

holoflame said:
			
		

> Assault Pointstreaks
> 
> 4 Points - Care Package
> *5 Points - IMS - 3 or 4 placeable landmines that cannot be stunned or flashed *
> ...



Uh what  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? I've marked all the things that were not in MW2 in bold.


----------



## terminal_illness (Aug 22, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> terminal_illness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



explain how i flamed him... i did not tell him to stfu, i wrote that i want to tell him to stfu... only becuase of his useless post. why even click the thread if you have no intention of ever playing a cod game, and the first scentence was "i dont care" wich is absoloutly stupid considering he went through the trouble to click the thread and reply. this kind of behaviour is absouloutly retarted, i would expect nothing less though on this forum sometimes.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> holoflame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've underlined all of the PERKS that have been in previous CoD games. Wasn't talking about killstreaks. Renaming perks =/= new perk. I probably should've just said precious CoD games, but I haven't played MW2 in a long time so it's understandable why I missed things.


@terminal_illness: Telling someone that you want to tell them to shut up for expressing their opinion is a form of insult, aka flaming. It does seem useless, but he's establishing his opinion which isn't against any rules on the forums. It's spelled "retarded", and I somewhat agree with you on the fact that he wasted 20 second of his life. You're post was equally useless and if you didn't like it then you didn't have to post.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You probably forgot some even then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flak jacket is in BLOPS I think. 
In your first post you only said MW2, that's why I did it like that. And I personally don't care that much about new things, the core of a game should be very good/perfect to be able to enjoy games hundreds of hours. And the core of CoD multiplayer has been good since CoD 1. I don't need any changes, I don't need any new perks, I don't need any new killstreaks, I just want more CoD gameplay with new maps.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> You probably forgot some even then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured I did haha.

The core of the game isn't perfect though, it's the same! Consistency isn't good in the gaming industry! At least not basing you're entire game off of the same thing every single time. I hope CoD gets the same treatment as Guitar Hero, maybe then Activision will realize they are making mistakes. 

If people like the same game with the same perks and killsteaks then why do they call all of the new games "New" games?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh trust me, CoD 1 (every CoD game that has been released on consoles/PC) had multiplayer. I've played them all (except for BLOPS). CoD 2 has the best (most skill full) multiplayer of them all. Although I must say MW2 is pretty damn fun, I'm getting close to my 350 hours of CoD 2 multiplayer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In every IW game they had the core, the basics pretty good under control. With basics I mean the hit detection (which is atrocious from what I hear in BLOPS), the weapons (must be pretty balanced (although they semi-fucked that up in MW2)) and the fluency of moving/gameplay. 
If that core isn't good enough, you get tired of the game in xx hours of gaming. For me, games like BF 2 or Crysis 2 don't have that core right. If the core however is good enough, the amount of fun you can have is pretty much endless. 

They call them 'new' games to make money of course. They add some perks/weapons/DLC/maps/modes and they call it a new game. I can understand why a lot of people bash on that, but that's just how the world works. If they see that BLOPS sold 25 million copies (!!!) and they only changed superficially, what do you think they will do the next time?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 22, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> terminal_illness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call of Duty isn't terrrible. It's mediocre at worst. The whole reason people buy it is because they like to play it, and that doesn't seem to be changing anytime soon. So you dicks that want to come in here and bash CoD without much to back up your statements. Especially if your only reason for such hate is because of little kids (who are easily muted, avoided and angered). Please read this, and note that such hate is stupid. Opinions only get a certain amout of grace before the flames start.

Also, the reason renaming perks happen is because of people who say the game isn't new. You can reuse a perk because the core gameplay of CoD hasn't deviated much from the original concept of shooters, but then it isn't new. Of course not you numbskulls. Those perks have the same core usages, and from game to game that isn't going to change.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This, and to me this honestly sounds like more bandwagoning crap I can't stand.  These reasons aren't solid, heck, they don't have to do with the game at all they have to do with the people who play the game.  I hate CoD too and I will say it''s mediocre, but it's not terrible and I hate it for genuine reasons.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lulzit'smyopinionanditdoesn'tNEEDfacts. The little kid comment isn't even the main reason I hate it, it's the whole concept of a same game released multiple times. I believe the requirements for a game to be good is to have anyone and everyone who plays it to instantly like it, considering such a game doesn't exist there are no such thing as "good" games, only games you perceive as good. So yes, CoD is amazing/great/good/ok/mediocre/terrible/worst idea ever. 

/everythreadaboutonegamebeingbetterthanother.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 22, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're trying really hard to put the game down man. Just leave at, "I don't like it" and move on. Save it for a separate thread, and leave the "Re-reasons" behind at the home. At least don't treat your opinion as fact. (change your tone too. It's part of the reason I think you treat your opinion as fact.)

As to the topic. These killstreaks sound plausible. I myself would run a support and assist build involving a Riot Shield, UAV, Ballistic Armor, and P-Choppers (P = personal). However, the unflashable claymores better be a six or seven Point Streak, and be a stealable air crate. I forsee a lot more sit rep users.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 22, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I don't care.
> 
> I will never play a CoD game, especially on multiplayer.


And i wouldnt play with you even if u had the game


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm bored with the CoD series. If it gets any worse they may as well start slapping year numbers at the end of the titles. (Call of Duty 2012)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2011)

Uh. Cod? Isn't that a fish?...
Edit: No, wait. It's the name of an overhyped game series!

On a serious note- LEAKED MW3 stuff doesn't deserve such hype.


----------



## holoflame (Aug 22, 2011)

Can we just stay on-topic?

On-topic: I really like the some of the killstreaks, but other are cheap as hell.


----------



## terminal_illness (Aug 22, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow what are you the post police? ... did i ever say he was breaking rules? i only said i wanted him to stfu. wich is NOT flaming... flaming is saying that for example "you are a douchebag and need to mind your own buisness. also your sexual preferences are towards members of the same sex. a.k.a. you are a homosexual." if i were to say something like that then i guess THAT would be flaming...lol.

i cant wait to see what you have to say in response... people like you make my day go by alot quicker. hah ah


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> @terminal_illness: Telling someone that you want to tell them to shut up for expressing their opinion is a form of insult, aka flaming.


No it's not, is a form of expressing annoyance, not flaming.


----------



## terminal_illness (Aug 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed thank you.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 22, 2011)

*sigh*  Whatever happened to "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all?"  It's as if people see every CoD topic as a chance to troll and act like they're funny and clever.  "HURR DURR EVRY COD GAME R DA SAME" or "LIEK LOL ACTIVISION U SO MONEY HUNGRY!" or "I DUN TOUCH A COD GAME WIT A 39 FOOT POLE DURRRRRR!"

It's the same shit over and over again (I'm gonna bet my money that someone's gonna reply to that sentence saying "You mean like CoD?").  You aren't funny, your aren't witty, and you're just making yourself look like an ass.

Put it this way.  Why is it okay to come into CoD-related topics bitching about stuff, but any other topic, whether it's furry related, weeaboo related, sexuality related, etc. it's a bad thing?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Whatever happened to "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all?"  It's as if people see every CoD topic as a chance to troll and act like they're funny and clever.  "HURR DURR EVRY COD GAME R DA SAME" or "LIEK LOL ACTIVISION U SO MONEY HUNGRY!" or "I DUN TOUCH A COD GAME WIT A 39 FOOT POLE DURRRRRR!"
> 
> It's the same shit over and over again (I'm gonna bet my money that someone's gonna reply to that sentence saying "You mean like CoD?").  You aren't funny, your aren't witty, and you're just making yourself look like an ass.
> 
> Put it this way.  Why is it okay to come into CoD-related topics bitching about stuff, but any other topic, whether it's furry related, weeaboo related, sexuality related, etc. it's a bad thing?


Well I guess it's because there are so many people who like the game and people see it as annoying and overrated, so much so that other games they feel "deserve it" don't get the attention they desire.

That's part of an observation, at least.

Honestly I have no problem with people using CoD as an example of rehashing or money grubbing but there are 2 things I can't ignore.
1. People who are most likely bandwagon dicks  who flame the game and derail the topic without knowing what they're talking about or giving paper-thin arguments as "reasons"
2. People who refuse to use games like Pokemon, or much more, sports games that get rehashed SO MUCH and yet people pass them by instead and use CoD as an example.
Those 2 things piss me off.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh boy... every CoD topic....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyway, if this is all true then I kinda like the perks. The variety seems a bit better, imo, but I wonder how sniping will work. If quickscoping makes a return I think we'll see a lot of:

Tier1-Extreme conditioning/SoH
Tier2-Assassin/Quickdraw
Tier3-Any of these really but mostly Marksman/Steady Aim

I'm waiting on that full reveal though. Just a bit over a week, or maybe even 2, we'll see real reveals come in due to CoD XP. Looking forward to seeing what game modes or types they added though. The usual get boring after a while....


----------



## Sterling (Aug 22, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> Oh boy... every CoD topic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to be running:
Blind Eye
Assassin
Marksman
Sniper Rifle
Vehicle Killing launcher

I play Snipers as stealth and long range attacks. You know, like they're supposed to be played.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 22, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 to you sir. I've never thought about putting a Launcher on my Sniper class though.... I've always had in mind "What if someone sneaks up on me?!" and have always kept a Shotgun or Pistol (Machine or normal. Sometimes dual wielded) so I can protect myself in close-range but then again the launcher does have its advantage for the team overall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since stealth is more of a focus with the lack of stopping power (and I usually keep a launcher on all of my stealth classes) that actually sounds good.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 22, 2011)

Meh. The only thing I like is the 2 assists = 1 kill for hardline.
But seriously Battlefield 3 is going to kick ass, COD will never have vehicles.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 23, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> Meh. The only thing I like is the 2 assists = 1 kill for hardline.
> But seriously Battlefield 3 is going to kick ass, COD will never have vehicles.


Never say never.

WaW did have tanks in the multiplayer (which I personally absolutely hated) so in a sense it has already had vehicles... or a vehicle. I'm more than positive they could implement vehicles but that's not very CoD like and doesn't seem to be asked about a lot. I'm sure we'll eventually see vehicle use in CoD 2020.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 23, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> COD will never have vehicles.



Call of Duty 2, 3, and WaW had drivable vehicles in multiplayer.  Black Ops has a Gunship killstreak that lets you fly/control and shoot a helicopter.  Vehicles are usually quite overpowered in games *coughhalocough*, so I don't see why people like them so much.  Unless of course they like them because they're overpowered.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 23, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only WaW had vehicles, which put me off in a major way. Played that game for 30 minutes and uninstalled it, only CoD that only lasted me that long.


----------

